# new to FF



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi I am a 39 year old single girl and have been having treatment over the last three and a half years.

I have had three IUI and two IVFs and am now looking in to treatment abroad for my next cycle. 
I have discovered that as a single woman you can get fertlity treatment on the NHS, yes that is right, On the NHS.
After  three failed IUI that I paid for I asked the question.... am I entitled to NHS treatment?
After a bit of debate it was concluded that YES I was. So I was put on the waiting list for IVF. Whilst waiting  I paid for an IVF cycle myself and my consultant reccomended I spoke to my GP about  getting my drugs on the NHS Via  the GP Practice. I did the GP said yes!!!!
Any ay my journey continues and am now looking into reprofit in the czeck republic. 
Look forward to meeting lots of new friends on hear
speak soon
fluff


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello fluffy

I'm a newbie too.  And 39 (well almost).

I am also due to start an NHS round, hopefully at the end of August.  I was put on the waiting list in February and was told that it's about a year wait.  Luckily, it turned out to be half that time.  I hope it's not long for you too.

One thing I wasn't aware of when I went on the waiting list was that in my area (Surrey PCT), there was certain criteria that I had to meet in order to be entitled to the treatment.  One of them was that I must not have had more than 2 private treatments prior to starting NHS (treatment is defined by starting the gonadotrophin injections - or egg injections as I call them).  Another was that I have to be 39 or under (or within 6 months of my 39th birthday).  Luckily I had only had 2 TX privately (I was about to start another private TX around the time I received the NHS letter).  There were other surprising and somewhat shocking requirements as well.

I doubt it these restrictions applies to all PCT's (it's outrageous if they do) but I thought I would mention it to you so that you can check it out sooner rather than later.

Well done for getting the drugs on the NHS.  I will look in to this and see if I am entitled as well.

Very best of luck with everything.
P.


----------



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Just p
Sorry I was not clear, I have had my NHS cycle no joy sadly. Good luck with yours!
It is certainly within the gift of your GP to pay for your drugs so be persistant! I'm off too see mine again tomorrow to see if he will pay for them again then I am going to push my luck even further and see if he will pay for them if I go to the Czech Republic.

The argument for him paying for them is that NICE reccomend that the NHS should provide three cycles of IVF as this is more likely to be effective and is therefore more cost effective), I don't think any authority provides three (I may be wrong) but in Wales you get one.Anyway I am babbling so I will stop.
Haven't heard of the two previous tx limit for NHS before, lucky you hadn't had the third tx!!
hope it goes well in August
take care
fluff


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Just to say that in my area , you get three free go s on the NHS but every time you have tx PRIVATELY, you loose one of your  go s  = BAD or what ?? Good luck with everything Chedza


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Fluff
Thanks for the clarification.  I'm sorry you were not successful that time.
You have been very informative regarding the drugs on the NHS and I fully intend to look in to it and raise it with my doctor.  I like the fact that I can quote things that NICE has recommended (I will read up more about it).  Thank you.
Good luck with your Doctor and I hope he pays for your drugs on the Czech Republic tx.
Thanks for your wishes and best of luck with everything.
P x


----------



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Been to see GP today, he  will pay for the drugs irrespective of where I have treatment, home or abroard!!! what a result!    
Now just have to make the big decisions of where to go,
speak soon
Fluff xx


----------



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Chedza, yes is is bad that you loose an NHS go if you have private tx. I havnt heard of that before but then they only pay for 1 cycle in Wales. I have often thought about chalenging the one cycle rule via a legal route but have decided I havnt got the emotional energy for it so have left it alone. Besides by the time it was sorted I would be way past 40 and tooold for NHS tx any way. Good luck with your tx 
Fluff


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow Fluff, that's really good news!   Your doctor sounds like a lovely chap.  Haha can I move in with you?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Fluff  
sorry for the delay in replying 
Well done for getting your drugs funded ! Sorry your previous attempts have failed, lets Hope Stepan and the team can work their magic 

Sadly just from reading on here you will see many PCTs vary with their criteria,
and it still is often a lottery to what tx you get and how much you push  Personaly I ran out of energy early on in this game. 
I am on the WL for the CR so may see you on th threads over there.

I would like to encourage you to post to build friendships and support from members 
who really do have an understanding of your situation, you will find some appropriate starting points from my Links 
You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you (have you found the CZ board ?)

The Cycle Buddies 
You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.
For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

*Czech Republic ~
* CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~
* CLICK HERE

Single Women ~
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm* 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------

